# My Cat Likes Tape!



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

Well, I have just never seen such a thing. My Winston has this thing for tape. I've gotten 2 packages in the mail that had tape on them and he tried licking the tape and then today, I was using some scotch tape and behold, there is Winston doing his best to lick and eat the tape. He was quite persistent too. I kept putting taking him away from it but he kept returning. Must be something quite tasty on it. I thought my cardboard chewer was something (that would be Wallace) but this tape thing....hmmmmm. :roll: Anyone else have a tape eater?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yup -- Tommy likes tape, too. The funny thing is, he prefers the sticky side. So obviously, Sticky Paws doesn't work too well with him!! :lol:


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Yep, Miss Chittles' will lick the place on the placemat where the label was stuck still, and I've washed it alot. Can't leave any tape or packaging with some on around her, even licks the side of the duct tape if it's sitting out.


----------



## GJ's Mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh Ya, anyting sticky.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Yup, Mozart and Pixie, the chewers. They love the big packaging tape, sticky side too. Chomp, lick, chomp. Ginza and Kayla like to bat pieces sticking from the boxes.


----------

